# Smoking Body



## jesterx7 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am working on a burn victim costume using latex, makeup, and gelatin, but I wanted to add a cool effect. I want to make it look like I have smoke coming off my body. I have been looking around for super mini fog machines, and they are either too big, require an outlet, or cost over $1000.

Wizard Stick this seems to be an interesting idea, I could like tape down the button, and attach it to my leg. 

Any other ideas would be awesome. Thanks much.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*I've been looking at these too*

Already planning next year's costume - a witch burning at the stake - and wanted a mini fogger. 

I found one that's only 4 inches long and runs on a 12v battery. Looks pretty cool. You can find it here.


----------



## Draven84 (Oct 16, 2008)

You could look for one of those small ultra sonic desktop misters, or humidifier. I believe that it has a similar function to a fog machine except for cooling the "Fog" before in exits the machine. Since it will be somewhat hot when it comes out in will rise instead of fall to the ground. See if you can find a battery operated one. They might be a little more. Or you would have to do some electrical work which I wouldn't suggest if you don't have experience with it. 

You will just have to make a few modifications to it. You can either make an octopus out of the tubing so it will lead to where you want the smoke to come out on your costume. Or you can use one tube and just poke holes into it. Make sure that they connection to the mister/humidifier are snug. 

I did something similar but it was with a bigger humidifier. I had tubing running around the room to make it look like fog was falling down the walls and hallways. (Which made people run into the walls lol)


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Ultra sonic misters do not heat the water/fog at all. The mist will not be hot. The mist from ultra sonic misters does not rise, and the output is rather weak.
They do require that the mister be a certain distance from the surface of the water. Carrying it around would shake the water too much for it to work.
Ultra sonic misters don't build up any pressure, I don't see how you could get it to flow through a tube.

Draven, have you ever actually seen an ultra sonic mister work?
I don't mean to dog you, but everything you said about them was wrong.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hey 
Just curious if anyone figured out how to make a smoking costume or if the ideas mentioned above worked at all. Going to be a burnt zombie for this years zombie walk and i'd love to be smoking!

happy haunting bats n ghouls


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Mighty Mini Fog Maker: http://youtu.be/xhZ_pn6cR7w


Is this too bulky to hide under clothing?


----------



## justartifacts (Mar 27, 2014)

I liked that...


----------



## ArsenijeArsenije (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for link.


----------



## Captain_hook (Dec 4, 2013)

You could use a piece of resistor wire (think foam cutter) in oil. it would burn the oil and produce smoke. I think they use a similar thing in model trains.

Or possibly use one of those new electric cigarettes and connect it to a small fan. You could possibly plum it to different parts on the costume.


----------



## Death Dealer (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are a few battery powered foggers 

http://looksolutionsusa.com/tiny-foggers/

nevermind, just saw the price


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

As a haunter, and as a red-blooded, American guy...I had to click when I saw the title of this thread.


----------

